# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم انوي (inwi)  خدمة تعبئة sms/mms

## TIGER_GSM

عند إنوي يوجد PASS 100 SMS فقط
 خارج العروض ثمن الخدمة 19 درهم
 صالحة ل 7 أيام فقط كيفية تشغيل الخدمة
 يكفي فقط تركيب هذا الرقم  
 ثم إختر Bons Plans بعد ذلك إختر Offres & Pomos SMS بعد ذلك إختر PASS الذي يناسبك
 أو الاتصال بالرقم 
 ثم إختر Bons Plans بعد ذلك إختر Offres & Pomos SMS بعد ذلك إختر PASS الذي يناسبك

----------

